# Shops and suppliers



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

I thought this may be a useful thread, so thought I would get everyones opionion?

I have been thinking of a thread that lists all the rep shops and suppliers in each area, and peoples opinion on that shop with regard to a number of requirements.

for example:

_Shop:The shop you are rating

Location: Town where shop is based

Variation of animals:The variety of live stock available

variation of equipment:the variety of equipment and accesorise available

pricing of animals:how reasonable you feel the prices of livestock are

pricing of equipment:how reasonable you feel equipment and accesorise are priced

Knowledge of staff: how knowledgeable are the staff about the livestock, and are they giving out the right information?

Customer service: how friendly, willing to help, or rude the staff are

condition of animals: how well or badly kept the livestock are, ie the right requirements, how healthy they look etc.

Would you return: do you feel this is a shop you would use often?

Would you reccomend: would you recommend others to visit the shop.

Rating out of 10: give the shop an overall rating from 1-10_ 

Any thought on this will be helpful, any points I have missed? any points that are not needed?

*So you get the idea ill start:*

Shop:Rushden Reptiles

Location: Rushden

Variation of animals:Good Variety of stock, plenty to choose from

variation of equipment:Variety of equipment, some I have not even seen elswhere

pricing of animals:Very reasonable, almost half the price of some other shops

pricing of equipment:very reasonable, again almost half of what some shops charge

Knowledge of staff: Fair knowledge of stock, you know which ones they have kept for years, and what they have only recently encountered, but they have done thier research.

Customer service: Excellent, very friendly, make you feel welcome, only issue is that there are alot of people in the shop who tend to crowd around the counter which can feel unwelcoming, but they are all very friendly and helpful.

condition of animals: very good, all look healthy and are kept in good conditions. couple of issues, the snake hatchlings seem to lack water sometimes, and there are a coupld of mixed vivs, which I know some people will not agree with, but the mixed vivs are well thought out, not like beardies and water dragons etc.

Would you return: Definately, this place has become my 'local'

Would you reccomend: Always, definately worth a visit!

Rating out of 10: 8/10 very good but no one is perfect, negatives can be seen above, they are a young shop, I think once they become established they will be an excellent shop!


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

_Shop:Northampton Reptile Centre

Location: Northampton

Variation of animals:Always have a good variety, and alway something new in there

variation of equipment:Again, good variety, but mostly your standard exo terra stuff

pricing of animals:Varies, some things are very over priced, while others are fairly reasonable for shop prices, it all depends on what you want

pricing of equipment:About average for a shop, not cheap, but not extorsionate

Knowledge of staff: All have a good knowledge and have kept most of the species they stock persoanlly, never really had bad advise from them.

Customer service: Varies, some of the saturday staff are very friendly, always willing to help and give advise, on the other hand there are a couple of that staff that are friendly and helpful as long as you are buying something, dont like to hear that you have baught something elsewhere, and very argumentatve if you disagree with them (they are always right, will not listen to critisism or advise)

condition of animals: All well kept, only ever really seen one ot two issue's there, animals are nearly always very healthy, though there was a dead yemen in the bottom of one of the vivs, also some of the hatchling boxes have no water in alot of the time.

Would you return: No, I used to go there regularly, but since hearing about the way they treat people and recieving some awful stories about the way they treat customers I would not return.

Would you reccomend: No, unless you like to have your head bitten off or be bitched about behiond your back for asking the wrong question, if you want to just go have a look anf handle some reptiles, or just get some advise this is not the place to visit. If you do visit, go on a saturday and speak with Gary.

Rating out of 10: 4/10 They have good knowledge of reps, and all livestock are well looked after, but due to the poor treatment of customers I do not think they are a good shop at all, customer service counts for a hell of alot!_


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

_Shop: Jap koi

Location: Henlow

Variation of animals: Lots! from leos, to boas, to frills, to cat geckos and so on...

variation of equipment: basically everything you need.

pricing of animals: I have found that they are a little pricey but they are good quality, i personally would liek to pay more for a ''better'' looked after rep.

pricing of equipment:as all shops, equipment is expensive

Knowledge of staff: i have to admit, half of the week i love the staff the other half i dont... the guy scares me, and so does the girl. on the oher hand ben and maritin are brilliant!

Customer service: as above on the day that ben and martin are there, brilliant. the otther days.. not so good.

condition of animals: how well or badly kept the livestock are, ie the right requirements, how healthy they look etc.

Would you return: i go every week. 

Would you reccomend: yes 

Rating out of 10: 8 out of 10

_


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

Shop: Leaping-Lizards

Location: York

Variation of animals: Plenty to choose from, if you can't see what your looking for ask it may be through the back or else they'll get it in for you . 

Variation of equipment: Good variety and a few more unusual items.

Pricing of animals: Average for a shop

Pricing of equipment: Average for a shop

Knowledge of staff: Owner is very knowledgeable and his assistant is a whizz at latin names and genetics.

Customer service: All very friendly and helpful

Condition of animals: All animals are in top condition and the shop is always spotless

Would you return: I do regularly

Would you reccomend: Yes, highly

Rating out of 10: *10*


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

FOR KENT SHOPS

(I've done 3 haha)

_Shop: Vanishing World

Location: Herne Bay/Canterbury_
_
Variation of animals:Great variety, they have looooads of stuff, and more than your bog standard corns and beardies (although they have those too haha)

variation of equipment: LOADS again. so much choice, loads of vivs, stats, heating, everything.

pricing of animals:average, well priced. Kind of fluctuates, you see somethings and think 'woah that's cheap' but others you think 'ouch, pricey'

pricing of equipment:very reasonable, cheaper than most places, and I've seen a couple of things cheaper than on the ''cheap'' online stores.

Knowledge of staff: Really knowledgable, give out the right info, promote the use of stats (for once!). 

Customer service: friendly, helpful, the type that will actually come over and say 'need any help?' and will talk to you about the animals.

condition of animals: perfect, didn't see one sickly, thin or dull looking animal there.

Would you return: HELL YEAH

Would you reccomend: HELL YEAH

Rating out of 10: 9.5_


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

_Shop: Canterbury Exotics

Location: Canterbury

Variation of animals: alright, wouldn't say brilliant, will have a bit of unusual stuff though, generally more lizards and T's than snakes though._
_
variation of equipment: TBH haven't looked much at the equipment in there, and there isn't loads of it, but it has the usual stuff.

pricing of animals:average for a shop really, some things I've seen have been a tad pricey though.

pricing of equipment:average shop prices really

Knowledge of staff: Very knowledgeable.

Customer service: not perfect haha, I think they get a lot of kids messing around in there so are a bit wary of people, but once they see you're actually interested in getting a reptile (for the right reasons) they are very good.

condition of animals: fine, didn't see anything to cause concern.

Would you return: probably

Would you reccomend: yes.

Rating out of 10: 7.5_


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

_Shop: Jay's Exotic Pets (although I think he's changed it to just ''jay's pets'' now)

Location: Ashford

Variation of animals: standard, plus some unusuals. changes a lot though, usually about the same ratio of lizards to snakes though._
_
variation of equipment: pretty much everything.

pricing of animals: standard, some thing a bit expensive though, have seen a hatchling classic corn in there once for £50 :shock:

pricing of equipment: little pricey

Knowledge of staff: Very knowledgeable.

Customer service: lol...where do I start. Jay isn't great with the customer service haha, always kind of get the impression he'd rather be somewhere else, but he's a nice enough bloke, and was great with my disabled brother when I brought him in there once.

condition of animals: very good.

Would you return: yup 

Would you reccomend: yes.

Rating out of 10: 8_


----------



## snakearms (May 19, 2008)

Grakky said:


> FOR KENT SHOPS
> 
> (I've done 3 haha)
> 
> ...


erm..just gonna copy this one!
great shop


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

_Shop: Jap koi

Location: Henlow

Variation of animals: Everything! Mammals, fish, reptiles, inverts etc
variation of equipment: basically everything you need.

Pricing of animals: I don't think their prices are TOO bad.. but then i'd much rather pay twice the money in there than half the money in a shop where the animals are not looked after.

pricing of equipment:as all shops, equipment is expensive

Knowledge of staff: Everyone can help you with everything in there. 

Customer service: Always had a friendly service where i tend to stand and talk for ages lol. No complaints :-D

condition of animals: Everything in the shop is kept brilliantly. Clean and in the correct conditions. 

Would you return: I go more than once or twice a week LOL!

Would you reccomend: yes 

Rating out of 10: 9 out of 10_


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

_Shop: Jap koi

Location: Henlow

Variation of animals: have lots to choose from frogs, gekos, chameleons, snakes, fish, spiders, scorpions. pretty good at ordering stuff in to

variation of equipment: always have had what im after, again good at ordering stuff in

Pricing of animals: not too bad, as said before though better to pay more for good quality.

pricing of equipment:no worse than any were else i have been.

Knowledge of staff: Ben, Adam, Martin all top notch, good knowledge and good after care. been very helpful to me.

Customer service: as above very good and always willing to help, or have a general chat.

condition of animals: everything is clean, well fed, well looked after and well worth the money.

Would you return: practicaly live ther lol

Would you reccomend: most deffinately, well worth the journey.

Rating out of 10: 9 out of 10_


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

_Shop: Duston Aquatics

Location: Northampton

Variation of animals: mostly fish, only reps are tort,turts, beardies and leo's

Pricing of animals: poor, normal leo's £65 but he has now dropped it to £55 as he cant sell them

pricing of equipment:not TOO bad.

Knowledge of staff: Awful, heard someone being told that they had only male leo's as breeders keep back the females to stop others breeding......

Customer service: Usualy friendly, sometimes the manager can be a bit grumpy

condition of animals: Again Awful, 3 x year old male leos in a small viv with 1 hide under a heat bulb, one has an eye injury and the culprit is still in the same viv, amoung other issues like one leo having such a bad shed it couldnt open its eyes and was wandering round rubbing its face on the side of the viv.

Would you return: I used to go all the time, may only return to lecture him about the state of the leo's

Would you reccomend: not if you want a healthy rep

Rating out of 10: 2/10 the worst example of keeping reps that I have seen. Just s shame that the RSPCA dont give a :censor: about reps.
_


----------



## RachelGC (Jul 24, 2007)

_Shop:_Paws For Thought Pet Centre, 

_Location:_ Leeds (York Road)

_Variation of animals:_ Hamsters, Rabbits, Guinea Pigs, Kittens, All kinds of fish, Bearded Dragons, Gecko's of varying species, Tortoises, Snakes, Frogs, Spiders, Scorpions, Chinese Water Dragons and MANY MORE

_Variation of equipment:_ Anything and everything you could possibley want - well except reptile carpet, they never seem to have any.

_Pricing of animals:_ Fairly priced for great quality animals. E.G Normal Leo 3 months old £39.99, Baby BD's £45...

_Pricing of equipment:_ Could be better but again fairly priced for the quality of the equipment.

_Knowledge of staff:_ Staff are very knowledgeable about all annimals. They ahve specialist aquatics staff, specialist Reptile staff. Most of the staff actually keep the animals that they ahve in the shop, but if they don't they're clued up about them.

_Customer service:_ Extremely friendly, approachable, always willing to help (when i bought my leo one of the reptile chaps spend a good 20 to 30 minutes with me talking over everything and actually looking at the animmals) 

_Condition of animals:_ All animals look extremely healthy, habitat always sufficient - only thing I don't like is seeing crickets etc running around and not taken out of the Viv's after feeding_.

Would you return:_ Yes, i use them all the time_._

_Would you reccomend:_ Definately, neighbouring Towns / places to Leeds is well worth the travel.

_Rating out of 10:_ *9*

:2thumb:


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

shop: jap koi

location: henlow

variation of animals: loads of awesome stuff that you never see anywhere else and a few things ive never even heard of so generally speaking its always well stocked with a good mix off reps amphibians and inverts!

variation of equipment: once again theirs loads to choose from lots of different variations and makes, and the wall of lightbulbs of course!

price of animals:not the cheapest but you certainly get what you pay for ive never seen a rep or any other animal that didnt look happy and looked after top quality animals.

price of equipmentnce again not the best but ive seen worse and on the rare occasion theirs a problem they sort it out straight away

knowledge of staff: their all pretty clued up on just about everything and if their not sure they dont make up a load of rubbish to get a sale

customer service: 100% their a busy shop but they'll always help you in anyway they can and dont mind the barrage of stupid questions from the paying public, adam, ben, roger, and vicky are all legends in their own right they've always been super helpful and friendly!

condition of animals: as stated above all animals are in top condition and they wont sell anything unless its perfect.

would you return: er yes about 3 times a week even when i dont need to its nice to see whats new.

would you recommend : absolutely, really good well stocked place for all your random needs that occur in this hobby/ obsession.

rating out of 10: easyly 9.5/10 
(and they only loose the half because they wont donate me the gorgeous red tail boa!:whistling2


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

_Shop: Repti-Grow_
_
Location: Diddington, St.Neot

Variation of animals: fair amount of animals in the shop however could do with more lizards and amphibains.<---lots of boas!:flrt:

variation of equipment: all you need to own anything in stock

pricing of animals: some animals seem over prices, others seem under priced only a few are evenly priced.

pricing of equipment:havent found equiptment to be too badly priced.

Knowledge of staff:very good they know exactly what they are on about and can tell you everything you need to know about every animal in stock and some animals that they dont even carry.

Customer service: good service however with only 2 or 3 members of staff when the shop gets busy service slows down!

condition of animals: animals are all in good health apart from a few leos with dropped tails and 2 out of 3 cuban anoles. Some animals such as the white lip could do with a slightly larger viv.

Would you return: i go every fortnight

Would you reccomend: yes 

Rating out of 10: 8.5 out of 10_


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

_Shop:Elite Reptiles

Location: Rugby

Variation of animals:Excellent range of animals, some that i have not seen before in any shop, be nice to see some more aboreal frogs tho:whistling2: 

variation of equipment:not the biggest variety I have seen, but has everything you need!_
_
pricing of animals:Very reasonable, some cheaper than breeder prices!

pricing of equipment: again very reasonable

Knowledge of staff: Excellent, very realiable information, very indepth knowledge backed up by strong personal experince!

Customer service: Very friendly! alwasy end up spending an hour or 2 in there chatting with Matt, Gary and Cat.

condition of animals: All vivs, are very clean, all animals in top condition!

Would you return: All the time!

Would you reccomend: Yes definately! well worth a visit!!!

Rating out of 10: 10/10
_


----------



## pg1 (Sep 15, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> _Shop: Jap koi_
> 
> _Location: Henlow_
> 
> ...


 

i think henlow are apsaluty terriblethere overpriced the straff are scared of geckos the only good people that are there are ben and martin you should looik around at more shops in tat erea


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

_Sho__p:_* Wildside-reptiles*
_ 
Location: _*South wales - Newport*
_ 
Variation of animals: _*Very good - normal corns to retics, Nice morph selection aswell!*
_ 
variation of equipment: _*Good *

_ pricing of animals: _*Very reasonable - Most bred in store, or local breeders*_

pricing of equipment:_*Nice price, most things quite cheap*
_ 
Knowledge of staff: _*Knowledge very good, the staff are very good, and the owner has a wealth of knowledge. *

_ Customer service: _*Very friendly, always willing to have a nice chat.*
_ 
condition of animals: _*All animals are cleaned up ASAP.*

_ Would you return: _*Yes..and will go again*

_ Would you reccomend: _*Yes I would....Just to see the selection of animals...care and a nice chat.*
_ Rating out of 10: _*Shame this thing only goes to ten*


*Brilliant shop, animals are all CB* - *no WC rubbish... in the shop: victory:*


----------



## Savvy88 (Jun 21, 2008)

*quicky*

Okay in my area i know of two, i'm in middlesex and know of vermulans and water life which are in stanwell and heathrow. does anyone know or any other good shops around london?


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

_Shop:_* reptile-crazy*

_Location: _*norwich - Norfolk*

_Variation of animals: _*excellent - anything you could want really*

_variation of equipment: _*excellent*

_pricing of animals: _*Very reasonable - Most bred in store, or local breeders*_

pricing of equipment:_*Nice price, most things quite cheap*
_
Knowledge of staff: _*Knowledge very good, the staff are very good, and the owner has a wealth of knowledge. *

_Customer service: _*Very friendly, always willing to have a nice chat.*
_
condition of animals: _*All animals are cleaned up ASAP.*

_Would you return: _*Yes..and will go again*

_Would you reccomend: _*Yes I would....Just to see the selection of animals...care and a nice chat.*
_Rating out of 10: _*Shame this thing only goes to ten*


*Brilliant shop, animals are all CB* - *no WC rubbish... in the shop: victory:*


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

_Shop:_* Lynn Koi*

_Location:_ *kings lynn - Norfolk*

_Variation of animals: _*Not bad - Not a very big selection but they are getting more in*

_variation of equipment:_ *Not bad

*_pricing of animals:_ *Quite highly priced - local breeders*

_pricing of equipment: _*Vivariums are really well priced, very cheap compared to other places in the county*
_
Knowledge of staff: _*Knowledge fairly good, the staff are very good *

_Customer service: _*Very friendly, always willing to have a nice chat.*
_
condition of animals: _*All animals are cleaned up ASAP.*

_Would you return: *Maybe, for equipment and livefood*_

_Would you reccomend: _*Yes I would for equipment*

_Rating out of 10: _*6*

There is a senegal cham in there at the minute in a 45x45x60 exo terra viv, very friendly cham and she is priced at £79.99 or £240 with the viv and all equipment, just wish i had the space and money and wasnt going away with work next saturday or i'd have her.
Thats the only bad thing I have seen really


----------



## piglet79 (Jul 24, 2008)

RachelGC said:


> _Shop:_Paws For Thought Pet Centre,
> 
> _Location:_ Leeds (York Road)
> 
> ...


Hi 

Agree with what is said above they also have a great selection of live food at a fairly good price 3 tubs for £4.80 
Phil knows his stuff about the reps Geoff is brilliant we have dealt with him on the fish side for years but he is also very knowledgeable about reps. There is also a fairly new lad who again is very good with the rep side of things although there was a lad with long dark hair (whom I have seen since in a rep shop opposite a Mcdonalds in leeds) that we had to laugh at because he told a couple buying a baby beardie that it should have veg 2x a week and a tub of crickets a day :bash: but that was a long time ago but as the shop stands they are fabulous very friendly 

9/10


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

pg1 said:


> i think henlow are apsaluty terriblethere overpriced the straff are scared of geckos the only good people that are there are ben and martin you should looik around at more shops in tat erea[/quote
> 
> Illiterate


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

retri said:


> _Shop:Northampton Reptile Centre
> 
> Location: Northampton
> 
> ...


Totally agree there mate. Had an argument with 1 about silkback temps. They wouldn't have it that they need lower than a normal beardie. Gary is very good even if you just want advice though. He gave me advice about my ackie and chatted for ages even though I was getting it from here. He also helped with hoggie information even though I was just buying equipment. I get my food from just for pets in northampton as they're easier for me to get to and cheaper too


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

stevemusson said:


> Totally agree there mate. Had an argument with 1 about silkback temps. They wouldn't have it that they need lower than a normal beardie. Gary is very good even if you just want advice though. He gave me advice about my ackie and chatted for ages even though I was getting it from here. He also helped with hoggie information even though I was just buying equipment. I get my food from just for pets in northampton as they're easier for me to get to and cheaper too


 
where is just for pets? is that what used to be pets at home?


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

retri said:


> where is just for pets? is that what used to be pets at home?


St peters way, opposite carlsberg mate


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

stevemusson said:


> St peters way, opposite carlsberg mate


 
oh that place, forgot they did reptile stuff, I always thought they were quite costly in there anyway


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

retri said:


> oh that place, forgot they did reptile stuff, I always thought they were quite costly in there anyway


Their UV tubes are about £5 cheaper and livefoods are 25p a tub cheaper than reptile centre. Pinkies are £9.90 for 25 which is a bit pricey I suppose. I live in town so its easy for me to get to. I'll pm you sometime to get your details so I can get the hoggie in a week or 2 if that's ok mate


----------

